# Wishes for 2008



## alahay

I wish we can all become citizens of the world. I wish for world peace for peace of mind which also lacks a piece or more of the puzzle of the meaning of life which your acquaintance has generously contributed to. I wish you many years of love cause only love can make the world a better place. Money buys more money, headache and war while politics and religion sell it all at a lower price. I wish someday we can all wish for the same wish. I wish for my wishes to come true and this last one too.


----------



## alexacohen

Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
And never brought to mind?
Should auld acquaintance be forgot
And days of auld lang syne?

For auld lang syne, my dear,
For auld lang syne,
We'll tak a cup o' kindness yet
For auld lang syne.


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Hola*
*Happy New Year *
*to everyone*
*With love*
*Silvia*
​


----------



## alacant

Happy New Year
May 2008 
bring you 
peace, joy and happiness.

Alacant​


----------



## Kibramoa

*Happy New Year y'all!*
* Feliz Ano Nuevo*
*Bon 2008!*
*Felice Anno nuovo, spero che ti porti tanta felicità*
* Frohes neues Jahr!



*
P.S. Kudos for the search function!.​


----------



## Buracx

*Happy New Year
    To you wonderful dear
I hope there will be no war , problems and fear
Because it comes for all people



Happy new year everyone 

   (I'm sorry  there might be some mistakes at my poem)
*


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Feliz año nuevo!

Es tan extraño que haya pasado un año más. It seems I'm getting older cause that's the first time the end of the year makes me think what have I done during the year that now is ending..
May we find more love this new year. May we find more understanding. May we become more mature. May we take our chances and do those things we always knew we wanted but never took the courage..
May we give more love to those who care for us but we take them for granted...

May you all, my dearest friends, find this year the realization of your most worthy dreams!

Mil saludos,


----------



## SwissPete

*Hau'oli Makahiki Hou*​


----------



## fabry2811

Ciao ragazzi

voglio solo augurare a tutti voi uno splendido 2008!!!

Fabry

Hi guys!

I do really want to wish you a happy and amazing new year!!!!!

Fabry!


----------



## HesterPrynne

To every WR member, all the best for 2008.
FELIZ AÑO NUEVO
HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
**********************


----------



## Rayines

Muchas gracias HesterPrynne, y *¡¡FELIZ 2008 PARA TODOS!!*


----------



## irene.acler

*Me asocio...¡Feliz Años a todos!*


----------



## Boba

Hi, everybody!
This time no questions, just good wishes for the New 2008.

Salve!
Non ho delle domande, solo AUGURI a tutti e felice Anno Nuovo.

Pozdrav svima!
Bez pitanja ovaj put, samo srecna/sretna Nova Godina!


----------



## danielfranco

Yeah, what they said.

D


----------



## Margherita2001

*Happy New Year to all*


----------



## kittykate

May this be the year that we finally learn to treat people, 
animals and nature with more respect. ​ 
Happy 2008, everyone​ 
caterina​


----------



## Jaén

*Feliz Año Nuevo!!

Feliz Ano Novo!!

Happy New Year!!

*Sincermente

*Alberto Jaén*​


----------

